# Oh joy, lymphoma.



## lmnoconnor (Sep 12, 2011)

Our sweet Moshe (now 9 yrs old) was diagnosed with lymphoma on February 28. We saw the oncologist, who is fabulous and started him on chemo Wednesday, March 5. We're going the CHOP route to see how he responds. So far he's doing pretty good. Has anyone ever dealt with this before? Thankfully, the oncologist supports raw feeding and wants us to start giving him flax seed oil or fish oil (usually upsets his tummy) 1x per day. I was going to mix it with pumpkin or an egg. Do any of your have preferences? We typically feed him a chicken quarter daily and some liver every other day and his numbers have always been great.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I have never had to treat a dog with cancer, so I can't answer your questions but I'm thinning of you and Moshe


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Get this book....

The Dog Cancer Survival Guide: Full Spectrum Treatments to Optimize Your Dog's Life Quality and Longevity: Demian Dressler, Susan Ettinger: 9780975263150: Amazon.com: Books

Thoughts and prayers with you and Moshe.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. Praying for both of you.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope he responds well. Just wanted you to know my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. tumor cells thrive on carbs so you want a diet high in protein and especially argentine, and you really want LOW carbs. that does not mean grain free!!!!!!So many misinformed folks will hear to limit carbs and go with grain free foods with ingredients like sweet potato which is double the carbs of grains like corn. the idea is to give the dog nutrients and not the tumor. sadly, as you know, it is not a cure but the best you can do nutro ally. hills make makes a cancer diet that was developed by a top vet oncologist but is available only in canned since there's not enough carbs to make a kibble. Not cheap! But you can try and imitate it to some degree. God Bless!


----------



## lmnoconnor (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone. He is responding really well to the chemo (CHOP). The lymph nodes are so small I can't feel them (which is great!). He is on a full protein diet since we feed him raw (we don't typically supplement with vegetables). I will look into the book and the hill's diet.


----------

